# Locations for aquarium products (please contribute)



## 3020 (Jun 14, 2010)

After having to spent hours researching and driving to and from different stores in search of items for my fish tank, I thought it would have been great if there was a comprehensive guide to all stores that sell a particular products that are hard to find and the locations for these stores to make buying everything so much easier. Too bad there wasn't one so I have decided to make one for all future and current aquaria hobbyist so that more time can be spent enjoying the aquarium rather than in a car looking for a particular item because some of these items on this list which are so common in the Unites States that they can be found at a Wal-mart, are near impossible to find in Canada. 

So I will Start it off and update this post as more people add to the list.
(please tell me if I have missed any categories)

When adding to the list please include the name of and item, location, and price.


----------



## 3020 (Jun 14, 2010)

Comprehensive guide to locating not so common Aquarium Products (Work in Progress)

*FISH*

*FISH TANKS*

*SUBSTRATE*
Pool Filter sand -Cost approximately $10-$12
Pioneer Family Pools -Markham

Cedarbrae Pools -Scarborough

Turface MVP Soil Conditioner- Cost approximately (have not actually used this product before so if anyone knows give me a head up)
Plant Products Co Ltd - Brampton

Miracle Grow organic choice potting mix -Cost $6.49
-Basically any Home depot, Lowes, and other places that carry gardening supplies will have it

Miracle Grow organic choice gardening soil - Cost $6.49
-Same as above

Shultz Aquaticsoil - Cost $9.29
-Have not personally checked but any Rona should have it

Osmocote - Cost $8.00
-Markham Hydroponics -Markham

-It is also rumored to be sold at Canadian Tire according to a post by Tom Barr, however the Canadian tire site does not list it and I have not gone to personally check

*LIGHTING*

*C02 SUPPLIES* (Big thanks to Darkblades48's thread)
20lb tank + regulator and solenoid (prices will vary)
-Markham Hydroponics  -Markham cost $240

Pre-Built Setups

-http://www.bestaquariumregulator.com/index.htm

-http://www.greenleafaquariums.com/

-http://sumoregulator.com/

-Co2 Tanks and refills (Prices will vary from size of tank)
-Camcarb -Toronto

-Norwood Fire Extinguisher Co -Etobicoke

-Hydrotech Hydroponics -Scarborough

Needle Valves

-Wainbee Limited -Clippard needle valve dealer -Mississauga

-Sempress Pneumatics  - Fabco needle valve dealer will cost approximately $26.73 for a NV55 needle valve -Mississauga

Fabco Directional Control Valve -cost approximately 26.85

-URL="http://www.sempress.ca/website/Contact-Us.html"]Sempress Pneumatics [/URL]-Mississauga

*FISH FOOD AND MISC ITEMS*


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

Regarding pressurized CO2 related products, please take a look at my article here:

http://gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=12271


----------

